# Gerbils sleeping habits



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Will a gerbil need a little house to sleep in?
What is the best sort to get? 
What bedding should I be using,and how much,and how should it be laid out?
I wont use (even if its suggested) the bedding that is like cotton wool.
We had a hamster as kids,and somehow,this stuff got wrapped around and around her leg.Cut of her cirrculation.We managed to get it off,causing her pain and stress.She then had a deformed foot,poor girl.


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

I always give my gerbils a little house to sleep in but more often than not they all drag the bedding somewhere else (usually mixed into the megazorb) and sleep in there.

You can get little houses from any pet shop, just make sure it's big enough for 2 so they both fit!

I just get the soft shredded bedding from the local pet shop, a huge bag for £3, lasts me ages. I put a good 2 handfuls in their house. And then I get toilet paper sheets and shred them up and just drop them in the tanks so they can carry them off to where they want them.

Hope that helps.


----------



## emihawk (Jul 16, 2010)

If you're going to give them a house give them a little wooden one so they can chew on it. 
For bedding I would go with something like carefresh, however you can use shredded cardboard and paper as well.

If you have lots of questions feel free to pm me, I'm always happy to help


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Will a gerbil need a little house to sleep in?
Yes

What is the best sort to get? 
Either wooden or 'grass' (you can get grass houses from most pet shops) either way, as long as it is safe for them to eat and not plastic, then it should be fine.

What bedding should I be using,and how much,and how should it be laid out?
Anything soft and not to small or 'bitty' (although you know that from experience) best stuff is toilet paper or the soft shredded paper type stuff. I'd usually put about one and a half to two handfuls in, the gerbils will shred it to their liking  and just plonk it anywhere! I spread it out across the tank so that they have to work to collect it up and can put it wherever they want, it's fun for them and fun for you to watch


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

if u r getting a wooden house dont get the one thats like a a tiki and is made of like intertwined sticks from pets at home. i got my gerbil that one and he had it in small pieces within half an hour. he also had a plastic one in shreds in two days. we got him the wee logs u can get that u can bend and made a wee arch and he sleeps under it haha xx


----------

